# Best brand, type, and place to buy clamps



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

I have yet again another question. right now i am running on 8 clamps, 4 6inch and 4 24inch clamps. Now i was wondering the best brand of clamp for example bessey jorgeson and pony, type of clamp for example pipe and bar and where to buy them like home depot harbor freight or online..


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

For pipe clamps, I'd buy the "ends" at harbor freight and the pipes from the local plumbing supply house. You can get the pipes from a Big Box Store but they are usually more expensive there. And, if you buy the pipes from a plumbing supply, you can get both ends threaded- so you can use nipples to make them longer. My longest pipes are 4' but I can add them together for longer jobs by threading on the nipple connectors.

I wish I had more parallel jaw clamps. Woodcraft has some that are very similar to Bessy http://www.woodcraft.com/Catalog/ProductPage.aspx?prodid=18466&ss=50103fd4-1e50-4f9b-a227-089d918b58a6 only a little less expensive.

Check out garage/yard/flea market sales and you may find C-clamps at a bargain

Lew


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings rookie
Just about all I use are Besseys…I have some bar clamps that go from 4'up to 8', but I rarely, if ever, use
those….If I have a big long case to glue up, then yes, I use them then…My Besseys range from 12" up 
to 50".... I"v got several old Jorgesons that I rarely ever use…..I depend on the heavy-duty bar clamps 
for good clampnig pressure….They cost a little more than most, but you're buying quality, also. And good 
quality clamps is necessary for woodworking….Another clamp you might consider is the Quick Grip when you 
can hold a part and clamp it quick…..lol. There are a lot of good bar clamps out there now, all quality clamps.
I don't know much about them, since I only use Besseys…..I know they are good clamps….I use them all 
the time making furniture and stuff…..... Here's a shot of mine if you're looking for ideas….A variety of clamps
will assist you in your needs for clamping….


----------



## Wolffarmer (Jul 14, 2009)

For hand screw type of clamps I like the one's Dubuque Clamp make. I have found on the web sight The Best Things. They put other company's name on them. Mine has Shopsmith. I have three different brands on hand screws and Dubuque's are by far the best. Including one sold by the famous maker that starts with a J. I do not know how there other clamps are. For hand screws get these ot get the real cheapos from HF or where ever. These are not a lot more expensive than the "Js" but are a whole lot better. IMHO

Randy


----------



## NotEnough (Feb 14, 2010)

Here's a decent price on a set of Bessey cabinet clamps….(2) 24" (2) 40" (4) blocks….$130 (no tax, free shipping).
http://www.amazon.com/Bessey-KRK2440-Fixed-Parallel-Clamp/dp/B001HSO6V8/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1283655070&sr=1-3

Rockler has their house brand 12" F clamp on sale for $7.50

Woodcrafter has Jet 40" F clamps on sale for $10


----------



## snowdog (Jul 1, 2007)

I am always looking for sales on clamps and there are almost never any "real" sales. Just give it up and spend the money 

I should have told myself that 4 years ago, I am still looking. Good luck!


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

The best type of clamp depends on what you are doing. In certain applications, the convenience of the one-hand clamps is the right type (but that don't have a lot of squeezing power). In other applications, a wooden screw clamp or a C-clamp is the right type. When gluing up panels, I often like the type of clamp that applies pressure to all 4 sides.

I have a wide variety of clamp types and a wide variety of sizes of each of those clamp types and I use each one depending on the application.

As an FYI - I have made some of my own wooden screw clamps with hardware I buy on Amazon. This allows me to customize the shape of the jaws for a particular unique situation. Nothing beats a clamp that fits just right.

Regarding brands - Most are good. Avoid the real cheap stuff.


----------

